# Mantis wings



## PIaf94 (Jan 29, 2015)

About how long does it take for a mantis to pump up it's wings? My idolo gal seems to still be straightening her wings out and it's been well over 10 hours


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 29, 2015)

picture?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2015)

never watch for how long, as long as they seem to be not wrinkled, she should be ok.


----------



## PIaf94 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's been a while so I guess they're stuck like that :/ wierd considering they straightened out and everything.


----------



## Domanating (Jan 30, 2015)

I had that happening a lot. At least one mantis per year stays that way. It's a harmless condition.

Here's one of mine, appropriately named Wingfrill.


----------



## PIaf94 (Jan 30, 2015)

Will she still be able to mate and lay ooths? Thanks so much


----------



## Bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2015)

Wings don't affect reproduction.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 2, 2015)

The wings won't effect her ability to lay oothecae but they can make it hard for the boys to get into position and thus hinder the mating process.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 7, 2015)

Fairy wings!


----------



## idologrl (Feb 7, 2015)

She is still beautiful!!! Comgrats on her making it to an adult!


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 8, 2015)

You are very lucky that she made it to adult! I like the wings like that very interesting how they dried.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 10, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Fairy wings!


Sometimes I wonder if mantises might have inspired some of the original legends about fairies and other wee folk.

The normally hidden colors can be so pretty when wings fail to dry properly. I loved staring at my Creo girl Wicked's wings.


----------



## PIaf94 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well another successful molt, another big girl with fairy wing :/ *sigh* idk what is it? The exact same thing happened to my other girl


----------



## Danny. (Feb 19, 2015)

PIaf94 said:


> Well another successful molt, another big girl with fairy wing :/ *sigh* idk what is it? The exact same thing happened to my other girl


 Any pics of their enclosure?


----------



## PIaf94 (Feb 19, 2015)

False alarm she closed them up  

Had me worried because they were spread out for the longest time




Also here's an update on "fairy wings" the look kinda

Did grow on me


----------



## Danny. (Feb 19, 2015)

That's good news  they like to hang at an angle to dry their wings.


----------

